# They discovered me Cystocele with dynamic pelvic MRI ! (FO+LG) a little resume of my process ...



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi I'm a new member. To beginning it's very difficult to me to write this message because I'm not at all fluent and my english is not well but I understand 70% of this forum (so thank you for sharing yur process and researchs because it helped me).

My strory is very very long so I fully can explain in this post but I'll try to summarize really : it all began 3/4 years ago I started having leaky gas but very occasionnaly, then came IBS and Fecal odor step by step. As you I had tedious and unbelievable journeys with many doctors. The first time I talked to my doctors about Ibs he sent me to a psychiatrist who give me anti-depressant and xanax all days for 1 year and a half, he also told me about olfactif reference syndrom ... lol I also thought that I was mad, that everything was in my head. ###### people !

Finally thinking I had crohn disease he adress me to a specialist.

I passed Fibroscopy (2 times), colscopy, MRI of small intestine, blood tests, stools analysis ... All is normal

In the beginning of odor I was not sure where that could probs but I knew it was related to IBS. When I talked for the first time at my first gastroenterologist he mocked me.. After the third attempt he looks and told me I was not musclar enough. So I did a manometry that revealed insuficient volontary contraction without anismus or others disfunctions. I'll spend all the details but as the doctor didn't take me too seriously I changed.

My new gastroenterologist is a little more empathetic so I could explain without being judges but he wants to go step by step and held to repeat examination to eliminate organics causes. But I have no time to loose ... After proposal of electrostimulation, biofeedback without new exploration.

Thanks to one of the members (who have intussuception) I was able to know that it came from an incomplete evacuation and there was an examination to detect problems called defecography. I have imposed me and forced him to prescribe this exam. He told me that it was probably unnecessary to explore because at my age prolapsus is very rare and if I had pelvic disfunction only biofeedback can cure me. He also told me that it was very stressfull and shameless for a young personne (LOL and what about that I live every day!!!!? the impact on my life and my mental care ?) Finally as the defecography is radiant he prescribes me Dynamic Pelvic MRI .

I did the exam. Result : No rectocèle,intussuception or pelvic dysfuction... but Cystocele Grade 2 !!!

(Bladder falling into the vagina when I thrust)
I have rdv on 22 January to consult the Gastro

But I have also take a rdv before with a general doctor wich is deemed to find diagnostics at people who are wandering. I'll make him a file may he can helps me or sends me to the reputed specialists. We'll see... I have nothing to loose (apart mental energy and self-esteem again but we are used...)

At this time. The guestions I ask myself are : Does the cystocele can generate bad evacuation and so odour ... Or is it the result of bad evacuation ?

Is the defecography really can shows things that we can see on MRI ?

I am waiting but I'm glad that we find clues even if I know that the trek continues...

I hope this is not too incomprehensible. Sorry for my english in advance.


----------



## Working on wellness (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello

I am a 32 year old female with similar issues. Although I have not made it as far as you have with diagnoses (good job on that as well, keep up the persistence). I had stomach issue first then other issues followeddor, bleeding from rectum when I menstruate, pain in rectum, mucus, and serve constipation. Please keep us posted on your progress. I think we have similar issues and hopefully similar cures.

You are NOT crazy or alone.

Best Wishes.

-W.O.W.


----------



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

*[Suite : news]*

Hi !

Just to give news of my rdv this morning with the new general practitioner.

I created a medical record with all my digestive symptoms , my crises because I also do crises sensation oppression intestines writhing very strong pain ( emergency several times) and all exams of course. Looked after discussing my case and making me a quick clinical examination here this suspicions :

1/ He thinks first that is functional but it is caused by something neurologically because I also sphincter symptoms. For him even if the sphincters are not affected (lesions), they are sphincter disorders (odors etc) ...

He thinks including
- Ductal compression
- A problem with the arteries mésentriques

So I have to make an appointment 2 hours from home with a specialist in spinal medicine.

BUT I have to remake a stool analysis with as searches :
(it's French I have not translated but I think it must be the same terms in English)

- Ac anti transglutaminase
- Trophatop
- Sero chlamydia

I have to revisit what I did the examinations and if there is nothing : we will do other tests related to the spinal cord and after if all is norman he could be adress me to an internal doctor (sort of diagnostician) deemed in Marseille and whose other gastrointestinal enterrologie specification.
To him it must be explored at which irrigates the colon, intestines and sphincter functions. Because it can be a nerve compression and poorly irrigated everything works bad because of that.

As for the practitioner in itself I found very thoughtful and somewhat detached watching my exams. I say "he will also say that this is too weird and that he can do nothing for me or that it's psychological"...

And one time he asked "what is the rascal who sent you to me ?"
(she's a friend of my parents who advised me because his daughter was supposed to have fibromyalgia after four years he found something else).

At first I was a bit hit. I think that in fact it was to say it was going to be complicated for him and a little bit atypical -not because I had nothing to do there.
Starting, he gave me his mail address and told me to write him if I had any questions.
He also told me "I don't let you fall" 
Needless to say that once out of the cabinet I cried (the pressure that is discharged) and he said the only thing you need to hear when you're in medical wandering.

.................................................................................................................................

Ps: About cystocele for him it's the consequences of all disorders not the cause. He told me it was going to happen sooner or later. 
So no operation for now (because it only affects the urinary disorders and as I have not urinary infections and loss it remains acceptable) but I should do it one day in my life and it must be monitored.

Also he seemed shocked when I told him that a doctor given me anti depressant for 2 years that was supposedly all psychosomatic.

And when I told him we rented me an electro stimulation apparatus anal as I am 24 years old. He said "they are completely crazy" it's already hard enough like that psychologically to add," he told me this is for 80 years old who feel nothing at all that.

Here I will give you again as soon as possible. But I stay on my guard even if I found a good doctor he may have not results so I'll try to have not too much hope anyway.

[sorry again for the english I have translated certain parts because I struggle to think (slept 3 hours)]


----------



## Belikeb4 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey all your symptoms from how it started to how it became a daily curse is very similar to what happen to me. I hope you find answeers out there and be nice enough to post it on here. Keep your head up


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello, i'm french PM me


----------



## Montesanto (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Charade, great that you wrote here to have one more lady here , and that you found a doctor who really wants to help. He seems to follow my way of thinking - that the true problem is something neurological like nerve compression. Please let us know what other tests he prescribed to you?

I'm going to do the dynamic MRI too. I'm also going to see another specialist, I hope she is so understanding as yours...

Please keep sharing with us. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------

